# 2007 A6 Engines



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any inside info on changes on the 2007 A6's? I'm wondering if Audi will upgrade the 3.2 engine to the 3.6 used in the Q7. It could use a few extra HP and 280hp would be nice. It's weird that VW has a Passat with 280hp, and Audi V6 has 255hp. I'm thinking the 4.2 will have FSI and a bump in HP to 350 like the Q7 as well.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (jperryrocks)*

I'd say you're bang-on, esp considering you can get the 3.6 in the new Passat.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (GLI_Man)*

I'd go for the 4.2 FSI when it comes out. I might.....


----------



## ezveedubb (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_Does anyone have any inside info on changes on the 2007 A6's? I'm wondering if Audi will upgrade the 3.2 engine to the 3.6 used in the Q7. It could use a few extra HP and 280hp would be nice. It's weird that VW has a Passat with 280hp, and Audi V6 has 255hp. I'm thinking the 4.2 will have FSI and a bump in HP to 350 like the Q7 as well.

The Q7 3.6 is a FSI VR6 engine. Not likely to be seen in a 2007 A6.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (jperryrocks)*

As you know the 3.2 used in the A6 has not relationship to the 3.2/3.6 used in the A3, Q7, R32 or Passat.


----------



## soledoc (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (GTINC)*

But why would the Passat have a bigger/faster engine than the A6 3.2? Neither one of them is offered in a manual either


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (soledoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soledoc* »_But why would the Passat have a bigger/faster engine than the A6 3.2? 

The A6 has a 4.2 V8 available. The Passat does not. Besides the Passat 3.6 not fitting the A6 anyway.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (GTINC)*

2007 4.2 motors will all be FSI in the A8, A8L, and A6 4.2
and as stated when will people learn that although the numbers may be the same, the engines are not 3.2Audi and 3.2VW/Audi.
they both sit in the engine bay two different ways.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (ProjectA3)*

The new order guides are out, and the 3.2 w/ 255hp is unchanged for 2007.
Audi is at the bottom of the horsepower heap with their A6 3.2, and I would hope they could have tweaked the 3.2 to make at least 15 or 20 more hp to keep up with the jonses.


----------



## soledoc (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (jperryrocks)*

So that means no MT with the 3.2 engine??? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_Audi is at the bottom of the horsepower heap with their A6 3.2, and I would hope they could have tweaked the 3.2 to make at least 15 or 20 more hp to keep up with the jonses.

What are you saying? keeping up with who? If your want more power, buy the V8 A6. Some of the A6 competitiors don't even have a V8 available.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (jperryrocks)*

"The new order guides are out"
What is the Torque rating for the new V8?
I have seen 350 & 355 for HP, but is TQ also higher?
At what RPM?
And:
Will this motor also be seen in the 2007 S4?
Thanks,
- Ray
Torque addict . .


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_ If your want more power, buy the V8 A6. Some of the A6 competitiors don't even have a V8 available.

Even Audi's A6 Avant doesn't have a V8 available in North America. AoA only brings the 3.2 in the A6 Avant.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (dmkozak)*

I heard the new S6s are getting a v10 lambo engine?
http://www.audiworld.com/news/...shtml


----------



## ChicagoVeeDubs (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (audi80Quattro)*

I think the A6 is right smack dab in the middle with the V6s....
530i=255hp (No V8 in the wagon either)
GS 300=245hp
E 350=270hp
I think it will be behind in a year or so though, as Lexus is supposed to upgrade the GS to the 3.5L 306hp V6 that is in the new IS and new 380hp 4.6L V8 from the new LS460. BMW will probably use their new turbo 6 "35" engine that is supposed to be ~300hp (535i).


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (jperryrocks)*

I saw the new S6 with the 420+hp 5.2l V10 today.... It's really crammed in the engine compartment. Cool V10 badges on the side.
I also have it on pretty good authority the new RS6 will not have the lambo engine, but rather the 5.2fsi twin turbocharged to 630HP. No idea where they are going to put the turbochargers.


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: 2007 A6 Engines (audi80Quattro)*

no, you need to read it again...
It is no coincidence that the Gallardo super sports car built by Lamborghini - an Audi subsidiary - is driven by a widely acclaimed V10 engine. The V10 in the new Audi S6 is a *completely new engine *which first appeared in the Audi S8 and has now been specifically retuned for use in the top model of Audi's luxury class.


----------

